# WANTED: small tank!!!



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

10 Gallon would be ideal but 15 Gallon is fine. Must be delivered! LONG ISLAND NY. Please pm or email me details and price (if any)

My mouse just had babies and I need to make room ASAP

I know it's a lot to ask but if you live around me and have a spare tank please let me know, thank you!


----------

